# Leaving caps off of markers



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DD, 4y2m, is really into drawing at present and has free access to paper and markers at her art table. She has a lot of markers, and tends to use a lot and then wander away without putting the caps back on. We have been reminding her and asking her to put the caps back on over and over, but she often gets distracted or procrastinates even when reminded and still doesn't do it. I find myself recapping them when she is napping, while she's eating, or after she is in bed.

The other day DH told her that we were not going to put the caps back on anymore. We will remind her once, but if she leaves them off and they dry up...that's the consequence, and we will not buy more.

Age-appropriate natural consequence, or not?

(Another idea--I have thought about putting most of them away and only leaving out, say, 5 markers at a time. I am sure she would protest this, but maybe it would help?)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

doublepost


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I know some people have had luck with supergluing the caps to a board bolted to the drawing table, so the child gets the fun of jamming the pen down into a cap as they use it--this would be for like 8 pens at a time.

Maybe leave one pen to dry out and show her how it doesn't work at all? She might not be getting that.

But, yeah, you continuing to put them all away is not a good solution.

No markers until she can put the caps on and a nice new box of crayons might be a way to go.

Or "we can't eat lunch until the markers are put away. you put a lid on the blue one while I put a lid on the green one"


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

If the other suggestions fail, I'd fall back on natural consequences. Let her know how long the markers have to last her. Maybe show her on a calendar when the next time you're willing to buy new markers will be. Let her know that dried up markers will be thrown away....if she lets them all dry up but it's still a month or two until you are going to buy more...she'll get it. Then have other drawing tools available during that time so she can still draw and create while she's waiting for new markers.


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

DD is almost 3--I let her play with two at a time. When she wants different colors or moves on to something else, I make sure that she caps up the two she was playing with. I don't think I'll have to do that forever, I am just trying to get her in the habit of capping them.

I sympathize with both of you. I am pretty absent minded, and putting things away doesn't come naturally to me. But I also hate to throw away dried out markers and playdoh.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

We just put capless markers in a plastic sandwich bag. A plastic storage container would work too, as long as it's airtight. Sometimes I start putting lids on and my DD joins me. My DD is only 2, and I hope she puts lids on a bit better by 4 .......... but I don't think I'd make an issue of it. Using a container is too easy.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

I stock up on markers after the big school supply rush, so I don't feel like I'm wasting a TON of money on markers. I think last year, I paid $.10 per box of markers and I got like 20 boxes, so I spent $2. FTR, I also do this with crayons, as they tend to break, and glue, since dd likes to just POUR glue onto what ever project she is making.








I do let them dry out. I think it's been a good lesson learned for dd, although she is just three, so she still forgets at times. However, if she forgets, a quick reminder will usually always have her putting the tops on, since she has experienced the markers no longer working. We also dip dried up markers into water to make them work again, and it does help sometimes.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

To me, 4 seems a little young to expect that kind of responsibility. I'd probably just keep reminding her to put the caps on, and doing it myself if she didn't, and buying new markers when most of the old ones were dried up. That's the approach we take here, but my 5 year old always puts the caps back on and the 2 year old doesn't use markers that much, so we don't go through them all that fast.

If you really hate putting the caps on, or it's taking up too much of your time, it seems reasonable to say you won't do it anymore. But I'm not sure it's reasonable to say you definitely won't buy any more markers. I mean, I wouldn't buy a new set once a week, but would it be a big hardship to buy more every 2 or 3 months? On the other hand, maybe she'd be just as happy with crayons or colored pencils, and if so, you could just forget about markers until she's older.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Whether or not some, a few, or most 4 yo are too young to do this is irrelavent, your DD is obviously struggling with it. I would go with she can only have X number out at a time and if she wants a different color she must put the ones that are out and uncapped back first.

BTW Most markers can be rehydrated.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
BTW Most markers can be rehydrated.

Yep, I rehydrate them all the time. Put ar little water in the cap, stand it up so the tip is in the cap and can absorb the water, and they work again.

I think 4 is old enough to learn the natural consequence of markers drying out if you leave the caps off. Save the rehydrating trick and help her learn it, but they don't last as long if htey're left out to dry.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

If I notice a marker doesn't have a cap I will put the cap back on. However, there are times when I don't put the cap back on and that marker gets dried out. Usually it is my DC's fav color and they are sad that they can't use that one anymore. Our DCs usually get markers a few times a year. . .but I don't buy them all the time. Also, I am a firm believer in natural consequences and I don't really think 4 is too young to realize that when you leave a lid off a marker it will dry up (but I would still help put them back on most of the time







).


----------



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

DD has had markers dry out and I explain to her exactly why. If i see her leaving the caps off, i nag her a bit and saying 'hey, remember what happened last time?'. She remembers, and quickly goes to replace it. She hates when her markers go 'kaput'.









Like others i have a 'schedule' for when i buy stuff like that. I buy them whenever we go back home to North America. So while i will replace them, i won't do it immediately and she has to figure out a way to make her markers last.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

I think 4 is probably borderline for expecting a kid to remember - depends on the kid. For me, my own particular weakness for kids doing art







makes it difficult to let a natural consequence do their work in this case. I'd be a lot more likely to do natural consequences on other things. Too bad all the food in the house doesn't dry up when he forgets to take his plate to the sink.


----------



## sebandg'smama (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Yep, I rehydrate them all the time. Put ar little water in the cap, stand it up so the tip is in the cap and can absorb the water, and they work again.

I think 4 is old enough to learn the natural consequence of markers drying out if you leave the caps off. Save the rehydrating trick and help her learn it, but they don't last as long if htey're left out to dry.

Thank-you for this tip. I am embarrassed to admit how many markers I have thrown out over the years!







:


----------



## Best Feeling (May 11, 2005)

My kids were both notorious about leaving the caps off their markers when done with them. I'd put caps on as I saw them (which was rarely right away). As I was putting the caps back on, I'd explain why I was doing it and left it at that. Eventually though, markers did dry out and after a few months, they only had a small number left.

They complained about not having markers and I matter-of-factly explained why there were no more markers and that we had to save to buy them. I knew my mom had bought a boatload of markers for them for xmas, so I wasn't going to waste money getting them right away. They dealt with it by using crayons, colored pencils, paints, etc. They weren't deprived but did miss their markers - their favorite!

Ultimately, they did learn that no caps = no markers (thanks for the rehydration tip though -duh!).

My 4.5 year old and 3 year old are very good at taking care of their markers now.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Yes, see, she's never had one actually dry up, although a few are getting "tired." So we explain to her, but I'm not sure she truly gets it. Also, I am not 100% sure how much she would care, at least until all the green ones (her fave color) are gone. But I don't want to be throwing away marker--bothers my thrifty, eco-conscious soul. Do they really rehydrate perfectly, then?

I do not mind reminding her once, but she's the type to say, "I'll do it when I'm done doing ___." She won't do it right away when reminded, in other words. So we have to either nag or do it ourselves.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
Yes, see, she's never had one actually dry up, although a few are getting "tired." So we explain to her, but I'm not sure she truly gets it. Also, I am not 100% sure how much she would care, at least until all the green ones (her fave color) are gone. But I don't want to be throwing away marker--bothers my thrifty, eco-conscious soul. Do they really rehydrate perfectly, then?

I do not mind reminding her once, but she's the type to say, "I'll do it when I'm done doing ___." She won't do it right away when reminded, in other words. So we have to either nag or do it ourselves.

Hmm. Why not just keep putting them back on for her? Once in a while, you'll probably forget or not get around to it, and those will get dried up. Otherwise, you can lend her a hand. Isn't that what Mom and Dad are for?

My dd has had the same issue. I put them on for her when I remember, but they have occasionally gotten dried out. Now, at age 5, she almost always remembers.

I guess I personally just wouldn't choose to make this a discipline issue. It's so minor, I wouldn't want to waste energy over it. If you both forget, and a marker dries up, then I bet she'll take responsibility, as much as a four year old is able.


----------



## Jess A (May 26, 2006)

My DD is 4 and a half. She LOVES art, and she has free access to her markers. She is responsible for putting the caps on and putting them away. I don't enforce that really (unless they're all over my table or something), and she has learned that if she leaves the caps off, they'll dry out. She is capable of that responsibility and living with the consequence of having them all dry out. If I do come across one uncapped, I'll cap it, but I do not remind her each and every time she markers to put the caps on . . . that's her job







.

She also only has access to 5-6 at a time . . . she usually only uses one color anyway (she likes monochromatics







), and will often replace the cap before she reaches for another marker.


----------



## Mom2lilpeeps (Aug 19, 2006)

I didn't read all posts but just wanted to chime in. I eliminated the whole frustration of the "cap thing" for all us by buying crayola 'beginnings' markers. There are no caps, you just dab it on the paper a few times and it works. They are triagle shaped and fat enough for little fingers to grab. They are odorless and washable.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssh* 
We just put capless markers in a plastic sandwich bag. A plastic storage container would work too, as long as it's airtight. Sometimes I start putting lids on and my DD joins me. My DD is only 2, and I hope she puts lids on a bit better by 4 .......... but I don't think I'd make an issue of it. Using a container is too easy.









:


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

about the beginnings markers... the amazon reviews are pretty awful. have you not had trouble with them? They say the ink comes out too fast and that the kids can't write with them unless the marker is completely straight up and down. Also, since they roll automatically tip-up when dropped, the kids are always grabbing the top part and getting ink on their hands??


----------



## Mom2lilpeeps (Aug 19, 2006)

We've had no problems with the 'beginners markers' thus far. They work great for our little people, (3 & 4 yo) If anything, they are less messy than 'regular' markers. I don't know... they're working for my little crew.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

I would just take the markers away and replace them with crayons or coloured pencils and try again in a while.

I get the whole idea of the natural consequence of letting them dry up but to me it seems wasteful.

Bring out the markers occasionally and use something different for everyday.


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

We've had plenty of dried-up markers at our house. DH and I do help put caps back on, but sometimes none of us remembers in time.

We buy more markers, eventually, but when one dries up we note that it's because someone forgot to put the top back on. DD1 is pretty good about it; DD2 not so much, but she's 2, and even when she does remember, sometimes she can't get the cap all the way back on.

It's not a big deal. If I forgot to put the top on a favorite pen and that made it dry up, I would buy a new one. Why not do the same for my kids?


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

The other day DH told her that we were not going to put the caps back on anymore. We will remind her once, but if she leaves them off and they dry up...that's the consequence, and we will not buy more.

Age-appropriate natural consequence, or not?
I don't think it's an age appropriate natural consequence, no.

We are talking about a 4 year old. It's just not plausable that they are going to remember to put the cap on all the time. Are you really going to seriously enforce the "we aren't buying anymore if they dry out" rule? Probably not really. You will buy some at some point. I try to not say stuff that I won't follow through on.

It sounds like she needs more supervision when using the markers so the caps get put back on, regardless of who is the one putting them on.


----------



## MrsAprilMay (Jul 7, 2007)

You sound like she has access to a lot of markers. Maybe put some away and limit her access to a few?

I think someone mentioned making a marker keeper. Here's how to make one from hgtv's website:

Quote:

Cap Keepers
Fill an empty can or lid with Plaster of Paris.
After the plaster has dried enough to support the weight of a marker, place markers in the plaster cap-first so that just the cap of the marker is in the plaster. The rest of the marker should stick straight up from the container.
After the plaster dries, you not only have the benefit of never losing your caps again, but also, your markers should last longer since they will be stored in a position that will keep their tips filled with ink.
You could also use a wooden flower box with handle available at a garden store, an old loaf pan or any other sturdy box. Just don't use a bowl, or the plaster will slip right out after it dries.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

OP here--just to clarify, I wasn't ever actually expecting her to remember to put them on all her own. The idea was that we would remind her once, but then if she ignores the reminder ("I'll do it later"), we won't remind again or put caps on for her. I am actually in a way trying to avoid a power struggle where she refuses to put them on.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Kids learn best by watching our example. IME all we have to do is say, it's time to put the caps on these since they aren't being used right now and then start putting them on.


----------

